# New Good Lovin'



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I was in Petco today and saw a new treat/chew. Its a brand called Good Lovin'. They had many different, while odd options. There were pork and beef tracheas, kangaroo tails, crocodile bones and others. It was interesting. Could be some good potions for dogs with sensitivities though.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Made in the USA?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't think they could be made (or sourced) in the US. What with it being kangaroo tails and crocodile bones.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

I coulda sworn I passed a kangaroo/crocodile farm on the NJ Turnpike.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I believe that they were made in Australia. They also make rawhides. But I would be more interested in the other chews before the rawhides.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

So I'm in Petco again today. I found out that Good Lovin' is actually a Petco brand. They also came put with a couple of new products with it. Some freeze dried treats, some lamb and chicken hearts, and some New Zealand green muscles. They look really interesting actually.


----------

